

Pupils in Italy excel after using Finnish maths book - anonymfus
http://yle.fi/uutiset/pupils_in_italy_excel_after_using_finnish_maths_book/7527106

======
abhishivsaxena
Does anyone know if it's possible to buy these online from somewhere?

